# Shotgun or Sidearm?



## mariomike (15 Mar 2020)

This may be of interest to our police officers.

Shotgun or Sidearm? is a training film produced by the Pasadena, California, Police Department in the 1970's.  

https://www.c-span.org/video/?413362-1/reel-america-shotgun-sidearm


----------



## brihard (15 Mar 2020)

Small gun is for when I need it unexpectedly. Anything where I anticipate a good chance I need a gun, carbine (C8) comes out. There is still a role for the shotgun, but in most situations the carbine is the better choice.


----------



## Jarnhamar (15 Mar 2020)




----------

